# iPhone 3G - message alert?



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

This may sound silly, but any previous phone that I've had .. when someone has sent me a text message or something ... the phone would continue to alert me (beep) until I read the message. Does the iPhone 3G have this capability? It seems that once the text message comes in, it alerts you ... but does not continue to alert you that a new message is waiting. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

I have the previous-gen iPhone, but I can't imagine that they changed this very much: when an sms message comes in, the phone "bongs" (like a bell, different from the ringtone) and vibrates momentarily. If you turn the screen on, the text of the message (who its from and first two lines) is right there on top of the unlock screen. Unlocking brings you to the home page where the SMS icon has a number on it, allowing you to read the full message/reply/delete etc.


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

chas_m said:


> I have the previous-gen iPhone, but I can't imagine that they changed this very much: when an sms message comes in, the phone "bongs" (like a bell, different from the ringtone) and vibrates momentarily. If you turn the screen on, the text of the message (who its from and first two lines) is right there on top of the unlock screen. Unlocking brings you to the home page where the SMS icon has a number on it, allowing you to read the full message/reply/delete etc.


so in other words, no.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

You *want* the iPhone to KEEP buzzing/ringing/annoying people until you deign to answer an SMS??

Ooookaaaaayyyyy ....


----------



## slicecom (Jun 13, 2008)

chas_m said:


> You *want* the iPhone to KEEP buzzing/ringing/annoying people until you deign to answer an SMS??
> 
> Ooookaaaaayyyyy ....


Some phones chime every few minutes when they have a txt message, its not a constant chime.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

ISTR that my original iPhone did this, but such behaviour drives me absolutely bonkers (I can't get to the phone, I'm in the middle of a [real] conversation, don't want to fiddle with it right now) so I changed it. On the current software it would seem that you get one audible notification and that's it. Thank goodness.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

chas_m said:


> On the current software it would seem that you get one audible notification and that's it. Thank goodness.



I think there is an issue with the current software, because sometimes I don't even get that initial sound or vibration. This usually happens when I have the SMS app open. I will be texting and watching TV or something, and and when I turn the phone back on and look down, I have a few news messages, but the phone did not alert me.

I don't mind being alerted if I've missed a call or an SMS, but apparently Apple has decided to not include this functionality, which is in every phone I have ever owned.


----------



## djaikon (Sep 6, 2006)

okcomputer said:


> I think there is an issue with the current software, because sometimes I don't even get that initial sound or vibration. This usually happens when I have the SMS app open. I will be texting and watching TV or something, and and when I turn the phone back on and look down, I have a few news messages, but the phone did not alert me.
> 
> I don't mind being alerted if I've missed a call or an SMS, but apparently Apple has decided to not include this functionality, which is in every phone I have ever owned.


If you already have the SMS application open, you won't get your usual text message notification chime. You'll get the sounds you hear in iChat, which is a much more subdued sound, very hard to hear if you're not listening for it.


----------



## SonicBlue82 (Apr 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies. For clarification, yes, I would prefer it if my iPhone would periodically alert me when I have a new message that hasn't been read. Let's say for instance ... I am at home doing whatever. My phone is not on me, but rather on the table ... or in another room. If I'm not around my iPhone to hear the initial chime for an incoming message, how am I to know if there is a message waiting for me unless I keep going back to my iPhone and unlocking it? I'm not saying it should beep or chime every minute or something ... but maybe every 5 mins or something? All of my previous cell phones did this. Just something I kind of miss.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

djaikon said:


> If you already have the SMS application open, you won't get your usual text message notification chime. You'll get the sounds you hear in iChat, which is a much more subdued sound, very hard to hear if you're not listening for it.


Yes, I know - but this sound doesn't happen sometimes. I think it is a bug.


----------



## mjager (Oct 8, 2007)

SonicBlue82 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. For clarification, yes, I would prefer it if my iPhone would periodically alert me when I have a new message that hasn't been read. Let's say for instance ... I am at home doing whatever. My phone is not on me, but rather on the table ... or in another room. If I'm not around my iPhone to hear the initial chime for an incoming message, how am I to know if there is a message waiting for me unless I keep going back to my iPhone and unlocking it? I'm not saying it should beep or chime every minute or something ... but maybe every 5 mins or something? All of my previous cell phones did this. Just something I kind of miss.


I'm with you on this. Constantly checking/unlocking your phone is a PITA.


----------



## kubes (May 6, 2008)

SonicBlue82 said:


> Thanks for all the replies. For clarification, yes, I would prefer it if my iPhone would periodically alert me when I have a new message that hasn't been read. Let's say for instance ... I am at home doing whatever. My phone is not on me, but rather on the table ... or in another room. If I'm not around my iPhone to hear the initial chime for an incoming message, how am I to know if there is a message waiting for me unless I keep going back to my iPhone and unlocking it? I'm not saying it should beep or chime every minute or something ... but maybe every 5 mins or something? All of my previous cell phones did this. Just something I kind of miss.


I know that every Motorola phone I've owned did this, but none of my Sony Ericcsons did...I guess it just depends on the manufacturer.


----------



## a7mc (Dec 30, 2002)

okcomputer said:


> Yes, I know - but this sound doesn't happen sometimes. I think it is a bug.


I had this issue with my Out-of-the-box iPhone 3G. I did a full restore (with the updated software it downloaded to iTunes) and the problem is now gone. IF you haven't already done so, give it a try. It also made all my applications open WAY faster.

A7


----------



## g.c.87 (Sep 20, 2007)

a7mc said:


> I had this issue with my Out-of-the-box iPhone 3G. I did a full restore (with the updated software it downloaded to iTunes) and the problem is now gone. IF you haven't already done so, give it a try. It also made all my applications open WAY faster.
> 
> A7


Yea that's because the software image that became available through iTunes was in fact a later version of the 2.0 software. The one out of the box on the 3G's was actually revised by the release. So I would advise anyone to update their 3G.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

Wow, I'm going to miss this on the iPhone 3G from having a Motorola cell phone. I loved having it beep every few minutes reminding me there was a text message or missed phone call. It was a very nice feature to have.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

SonicBlue82 said:


> If I'm not around my iPhone to hear the initial chime for an incoming message, how am I to know if there is a message waiting for me unless I keep going back to my iPhone and unlocking it?


You don't have to unlock it. The most recent message (or a summary count if you have multiple messages) will appear by simply turning the phone back on/waking.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

MacGYVER said:


> Wow, I'm going to miss this on the iPhone 3G from having a Motorola cell phone. I loved having it beep every few minutes reminding me there was a text message or missed phone call. It was a very nice feature to have.


Apple appears to believe that, apart from the initial notification, you should attend to real-life matters AHEAD of phone calls. They'll keep. 

I find this attitude refreshing, but then I've never been the Crackberry type ...


----------



## mjager (Oct 8, 2007)

chas_m said:


> Apple appears to believe that, apart from the initial notification, you should attend to real-life matters AHEAD of phone calls. They'll keep.
> 
> I find this attitude refreshing, but then I've never been the Crackberry type ...


Maybe, but this is a communications device, so being alerted to communication should be a pretty important feature.


----------



## MacGYVER (Apr 15, 2005)

chas_m said:


> Apple appears to believe that, apart from the initial notification, you should attend to real-life matters AHEAD of phone calls. They'll keep.
> 
> I find this attitude refreshing, but then I've never been the Crackberry type ...


I can assure you I have never owned or used a Crackberry, but I have used a cellphone by Motorola .

For me, I'm always on the go, never have the time to always catch the latest phone call or text message. The constant beep alert helped me more then once in getting a hold of someone instantly or to be alerted of something important. Not everyone relies on their phone constantly, but for those where communications is very important in their every day life, missing that one feature that you have been so used to is a little hard. Who knows, perhaps a 3rd party will create something? :lmao: 

A perfect example would be Rogers SUPER ANNOYING feature called "WhoCalled" now if they could only make it into some sort of beep every few minutes or vibrate, instead of sending you a text message for every single call you missed..arghhh that would drive me up the wall! I don't think Apple intended for that to be a feature on their phones the "WhoCalled" :lmao:


----------



## razcalk (Jul 30, 2008)

*feature*

With the new iPhone 3G, there will be no need for an alert. You will always have the sexy phone in your hand. Always.


----------

